# Intro To Riffmastertg2 and Question



## riffmastertg2 (Nov 10, 2021)

Howdy Folks!
I was invited to sign up here by a good friend of my family. 

I am a musician and professor and voice actor.

My instrument is trombone, but I do drums, percussion and a bit of electric bass. I've had some fantastic experiences in the world through music.

I am currently using Audacity as my DAW, but will slowly be transitioning to Reaper, since we can't use Digital Performer for now. 
I have a Focusrite Scarlett Solo Audio Interface that came with decent headphones, a condenser mic, and a nice red mic cable. 

I've sent out about 40 auditions with that set up, but yesterday, my Focusrite somehow lost it's gain power...it still works, but the signal is very low. I have to crank the gain dial up past the halfway point, which allows other noise into my mic that I don't like dealing with. I had previously been able to get a good signal with the gain dial at about 10 or 11 o'clock instead of 12 o'clock. 

Part of me wants to explore Mac. I bet that would solve some issues, but I have a laptop and a PC for now. If anyone can help me with my Focusrite, please do. I will check replies in the morning. 

I will do my best to post any tech specs for the laptop and PC that I use if you need. 

Thanks so much for your help!

riffmastertg2


----------

